
Hackers and hucksters reinvigorate 'Anonymous' brand amid protests - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-minneapolis-protests-anonymous/hackers-and-hucksters-reinvigorate-anonymous-brand-amid-protests-idUSKBN23A06I
======
merricksb
Other discussions this week:

“Anonymous hackers re-emerge amid US unrest” –
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23383291](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23383291)
(28 points, 30 comments)

“Anonymous targets police and Trump administration”
–[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23374823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23374823)
(68 points, 14 comments)

------
wyck
Here's a better title "Journalist hucksters reinvigorate the fake message that
anonymous is back ".

I understand how this might get traction on Reddit or Facebook, but Hacker
News?

~~~
ASalazarMX
The same accounts that tweeted about Anonymous and LulzSec 9 years back are
being used, this is not "fake news" by some "journalist hucksters".

~~~
wyck
The original anonymous hackers now have children and real jobs. Some random
twitter accounts from 9 years ago are not anonymous, one of them was used as a
kpop account. Anyone saying anonymous is back is either a dolt or using for
political posturing.

